# Tüftler in Paderborn gesucht



## dorle (22. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem: Ein Behindertendreirad passt höhenmäßig um wenige Zentimeter nicht in das anvisierte neue Auto. 
Nun dachte ich daran, ob nicht ein absenkbarer Lenker eingebaut werden könnte. Quasi ein Pendant zur absenkbaren Sattelstütze. Wichtig wäre eine leichte und schnelle Handhabung ohne große Kraftanstrengung oder kompliziertes Werkzeug. Gibt es in Paderborn einen findigen Zweiradmechaniker oder Tüftler, der sich des Problems annehmen könnte - ich würde ihn dann gerne meiner Bekannten empfehlen.

Danke und Grüße, Dorle


----------



## Bener (22. November 2014)

Es gibt werkzeuglos verstellbare Vorbauten... Google mal danach. Sowas könnte evtl die Lösung des Problems sein. Da brauchst Du keinen Tüftler sondern nur nen paar Euros...

Welche Standards hat denn betreffendes Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (22. November 2014)

So als Beispiel...:

http://www.amazon.de/Promax-Ahead-L...1416615994&sr=8-4&keywords=vorbau+verstellbar


----------



## dorle (23. November 2014)

Bener schrieb:


> Es gibt werkzeuglos verstellbare Vorbauten... Google mal danach. Sowas könnte evtl die Lösung des Problems sein. Da brauchst Du keinen Tüftler sondern nur nen paar Euros...
> 
> Welche Standards hat denn betreffendes Rad?



Danke, Bener. Das ist schon sehr hilfreich. Ich werde das der betreffenden Frau mal weiterleiten. 
Ich selbst kenne das Rad nicht, kann also zu den Standards gar nichts berichten. Meine Bekannte hat mir nur von der Problematik mit dem zu hohen Lenker berichtet.


----------



## dorle (23. November 2014)

Bener schrieb:


> So als Beispiel...:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Promax-Ahead-Lenkervorbau-matt-black/dp/B005OPO8TU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1416615994&sr=8-4&keywords=vorbau verstellbar


 Danke nochmals! Meine Bekannte wird einen Schrauber benötigen, der beurteilt, ob und welcher verstellbare Vorbau geeignet ist - und wird ihn auch für sie einbauen müssen. Hast Du einen Schraubertipp (Stadtlage Paderborn)


----------



## Bener (23. November 2014)

Sorry, komme nicht aus der Gegend, kann da also leider nicht helfen!

Nen Vorbau wechseln ist generell aber kein Hexenwerk. Entweder Du findest hier jemanden, der für nen 6-Pack oder ne Pizza und bissle Klönschnack beim Schrauben hilft, oder Du liest Dich selber in die Materie ein und machst es selber!

Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall! Und wenn möglich, unterrichte uns über die Ergebnisse, wenn möglich mit Bildern, so können zukünftige User mit ähnlichem Problem von Deinem Fall profitieren!

Grüße,

Bener


----------



## dorle (23. November 2014)

Bener schrieb:


> Nen Vorbau wechseln ist generell aber kein Hexenwerk. Entweder Du findest hier jemanden, der für nen 6-Pack oder ne Pizza und bissle Klönschnack beim Schrauben hilft, oder Du liest Dich selber in die Materie ein und machst es selber!


Weder ich noch Schwarzwild sind vor Ort und könnten helfen. Die Bekannte ist auf sich gestellt, körperlich behindert und hat vom Radschrauben etwa soviel Ahnung, wie 'ne Kuh vom Wäschewaschen. 
Ich horche mich mal weiter nach einem Schrauber um. Vielen Dank einstweilen.


----------



## agadir (27. November 2014)

dorle schrieb:


> Weder ich noch Schwarzwild sind vor Ort und könnten helfen. Die Bekannte ist auf sich gestellt, körperlich behindert und hat vom Radschrauben etwa soviel Ahnung, wie 'ne Kuh vom Wäschewaschen.
> Ich horche mich mal weiter nach einem Schrauber um. Vielen Dank einstweilen.


Hallo Dorle,
ich wohne (fast) in PB und könnte mir das mal anschauen, schick' mir einfach mal eine PN.
Ciao
Stephan


----------

